# ice auger help



## cam81 (Dec 12, 2009)

hello everone im having trouble finding parts for an older ice auger that is called TML-35 made by Triden mfg. out of canada that is now out of buisness. The parts im looking for are the little clutch springs and thats all everone i ask has no clue cause they never heared of this brand. I hope somebody could point me in the right direction. i have taken all my parts to different small engine shops with a hope to find springs from a chain saw or a weed eater with no results.if any body has an old machine they want to sell as a complete or parts im interested any help would be great thanks in advance.


----------

